# Take the 2018 AutoGuide Reader Survey and Win a $1,000 Amazon Gift Card



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unable to complete the survey:


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

I dont shop on amazon. If it was for an ebay card then id do it


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

AmaDeY1989 said:


> Such offers still may not be reliable options


I couldn't have worded that any better AmaDe!


----------



## mark.ruzel (Jan 27, 2021)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I couldn't have worded that any better AmaDe!


I don't think so, kid, but you can try to change my mind, even though maybe that's not the ideal offer. There is one good tip, do not give your personal data that can harm you. There are a lot of scammers on the Internet. But for example, I recently bought in a car shop and when paying I was given a free visa gift card. I was very happy about this, as if I had won a mini lottery. In general, gift cards are my weakness, all my friends and even colleagues know about it. we all love freebies, now even on Aliexpress there is cashback, also a kind of freebie.


----------

